# KoOlina stay - Safeway or Target?



## Amy (Nov 30, 2012)

Because of the cost and some holiday restaurant closures, I'm planning to cook a full Xmas dinner at the rental condo and at least a couple of other meals.  I've read that the local Safeway is an expensive Safeway, and Target has better prices on some stuff.  I would like to avoid going to two places to grocery shop unless the savings is significant.  Is this a Target with a full grocery selection (including roasts, turkey, etc.)?  Any TUGgers visit both recently?  I'd appreciate hearing your view re overall pricing at each.  (We do have a Costco membership but I'm not sure we want/need any of the super sized items.)

Any does anyone happen to know if I could get a precooked holiday entree at Safeway or elsewhere?  (I've checked the Safeway website and didn't find any info; but I haven't tried calling.)


----------



## tahoeJoe (Nov 30, 2012)

*Neither - Costco or Walmart*

For pre-cooked dishes and entrees I suggest Costco, across the street from Target. They have some delicious items there, and they can be large enough to feed a group. 

Overall, for inexpensive groceries I would suggest the new super-Walmart just down the street from Safeway. Enjoy.


----------



## jsfletch (Nov 30, 2012)

I would second the Wal-Mart suggestion. However they just opened a new Foodland between Costco and Safeway. Their prices seem more reasonable than Safeway and they cater more to the locals. 
They're are just two of us and we do the the bulk of our shopping at Costco. Be generous and give your leftovers to a food bank.

Mahalo..


----------



## zora (Dec 1, 2012)

Amy said:


> Any does anyone happen to know if I could get a precooked holiday entree at Safeway or elsewhere?  (I've checked the Safeway website and didn't find any info; but I haven't tried calling.)



Safeway offers precooked holiday meals (turkey, ham, or prime rib) with sides but you need to make your own salad. The main dish is cooked then frozen so you have to make it clear that you want it defrosted when you pick it up. Zippy's also offers precooked holiday meals. And some of the Chinese restaurants will deep fry your turkey, they charge by the pound. I suggest you call Safeway Kapolei for the prices. A friend gets the holiday turkey meal from a different Safeway and tells me the prep time is about 2 hours. She says the turkey is great but she could make better stuffing.  For ko olina the Kapolei stores are probably the most convenient. And if you've never had deep fried turkey, your mouth is missing out. :whoopie:


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 1, 2012)

*How Different Can They Be*

Are they that different from home? Couldn't you just compare from home what you would more than likely see in Hawaii. Would not Costco or Walmart or Target still sell the same products as Hawaii with little difference?


----------



## MaryH (Dec 1, 2012)

uhmm..  they ship the goods by boat to hawaii so they tend to be more expanisve than continental US.  The exception are for things that are produced in hawaii such as macadamia nuts.  I was surprised that pineapples are more expanisve in Hawaii than in Canada


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 2, 2012)

*COstco has the same prices*

Even the 150 club(hot dog and soda is the same). Other stores have higher prices. Costco's pineapples are large,ripe, and usually $3.Yes I do see smaller ones cheaper on the mainland. I would shop mostly at Costco.
Have fun!!!


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 2, 2012)

I find that Costco has everything much too large for a one or two week stay


----------



## jehb2 (Dec 3, 2012)

pharmgirl said:


> I find that Costco has everything much too large for a one or two week stay



It does take some planning, but we save a bundle by shopping at Costco in Hawaii.

I calculated some years ago that Costoc is way cheaper even if I have to give away the rest of my unopened food items.  My favorite story is that I didn't want to buy 16 sticks of butter at Costco for $7.00 so I brought 4 sticks of butter at the grocery store store for $7.00.  Then I ran out and had to buy more.


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 5, 2012)

*Not all Costco Itema are too large*

We get 2 loaves of bread,Pineapples, fresh poke-(any amount),some premade foods,a pound of cheese,Huge precooked chicken to go,macadamia nuts-a six pack for two weeks,rum for mai tais and some other small sized package. What I like is the quality of food at Costco. The store in Honolulu I believe does the most business in the world. Over a million per day-that's where the locals go.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 5, 2012)

cgeidl said:


> We get 2 loaves of bread,Pineapples, fresh poke-(any amount),some premade foods,a pound of cheese,Huge precooked chicken to go,macadamia nuts-a six pack for two weeks,rum for mai tais and some other small sized package. What I like is the quality of food at Costco. The store in Honolulu I believe does the most business in the world. Over a million per day-that's where the locals go.


Costco was the best place to pick-up pineapples, precooked chickens, bottled water, and beer.

Don't know why beer is/was so expensive in Hawaii, including the local beers from the Kona and Maui Brewing Co.: alcohol taxes?


----------

